# Valentine Ride In Riverside Plus Antique Shop Stop!



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2016)

Sunday Feburary 14th at 10 AM
High of 88° Partly Cloudy

*Panera Bread (Riverside, CA)*
*3560 Riverside Plaza Dr, Riverside, California 92506*

Slow ride through Riverside. Meet at Panara Bread at the plaza at 9ish for a meet and greet and get rolling at 10am.  We will be cruising through Riverside's history homes then downtown to a *Three Story Antique Shop *and back to Panera Bread.  There's patio seating at Panera for lunch or there's another patio on the other side of the plaza which has Blaze Fast-Fire'd Pizza, Chipotle Mexican Gril, Cold Stone Creamery, Dickey's Barbecue Pit, Jersey Mike's Subs, Johnny's Burgers, Pick Up Stix, The Habit Burger Grill or for* COLD drinks *we can head over to El Torito.

Bring the other half...it's *Valentines Day! *Let's try to do one of these three things
1. Bring a *RED* bike.
2. Wear Something *RED*
3. Ride a Tandem

https://www.facebook.com/events/521029691398103/524224327745306/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1494330464174366/?fref=nf


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2016)

Bump


----------

